# Poljot Aviator



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm pretty sure I've posted a photo of this watch before but I've been playing with the camera again! Just to recap I traded an Elysee with AlexR for this watch. I think it's a cool watch ideed. The strap that came with the watch has since broken (







) so I've put it on a Hirsch Sky Surfer - quite appropriate for an aviators chrono







- a very comfortable strap indeed. It suits the watch well but I'm beginning to get the urge for one of Roys solid link brushed Poljot bracelets. I need help


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> I'm beginning to get the urge for one of Roys solid link brushed Poljot bracelets. I need help


 resist the urge Paul, it'll be mesh next, mark my words









Fantastic photo btw. I would have saved that for the comp if I'd taken it









Unless you've already got a better one, in which case I'd better try again as the one I was planning on using isn't as good as that.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Is that a slab of marble it's on? looks cool and the reflection in it is superb.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Strap has broken!!









That was a ZRC Carbon,I only wore it on that strap a couple of times.No way should that have bust









Paul,if there is anything strap wise you need,I will gladly get one for you to replace the ZRC


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've got one of these for sale/trade if anyone is interested...still in box etc. With display back....


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Alex

Ta for the offer but there's no worries regarding the strap. PG thinks a mesh would look good - I hope he's taking the pish
















PG

The watch is on my kitchen work surface which is a sod to clean because it is so shiny







it does look good though doesn't it?









By the way I've posted a review and some more photos in the review section so if you want to delete this thread thats cool







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just seen the other pics, like the one on the cushion as well. I think it's best to keep both threads running


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Oh I thought my chance had come to delete something


----------

